# Vodafone Smart Ultra 6.



## moose69 (Aug 20, 2003)

Since I upgraded to Android 6.0.1 I have not been able to access my SD card.

I have already done a soft data reset and a hard factory reset to no avail.

A friend has suggested that the best option is to root the phone and uninstall the offending OS and re install it clean.

However that apparently requires the phone to be rooted and having searched online most comments say that the phone is very hard to root.

I have never done this in any case and would need a step by step to do it if it is the best option.

I hope someone can help please.

moose69


----------

